# dash



## SNH (Nov 21, 2008)

Ok thanks


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Rev counter is normal and sorry to say Audi will not replace DPs because of missing pixels in the center display


----------



## SNH (Nov 21, 2008)

ok


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sorry for got to say welcome  
I very much dought they will change it you could take it to the dealers as itis something see and would not need to do a vag com check I dont see how they could charge you


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum

I used the below company to fix my pixel fault as Audi don't cover it

http://clusterrepairsuk.co.uk/repair-list/audi/tt/


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

T3RBO said:


> Welcome to the forum
> 
> I used the below company to fix my pixel fault as Audi don't cover it
> 
> http://clusterrepairsuk.co.uk/repair-list/audi/tt/


Good fine if you dont mine what did they charge :?:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the forum
> ...


Mine was a little more expensive than normal as the DIS was totally unreadable, so they replaced it and I also had the clock adjustment renewed too. All in with delivery was £199. Very pleased with it and the turnaround was very quick too


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Still a lot cheaper than Audi


----------

